

Why (or why not) nuclear energy? - whenimgone
http://articles.cnn.com/2011-03-26/us/nuclear.energy_1_nuclear-power-commercial-nuclear-reactors-nuclear-projects?_s=PM:US

======
egiva
Depends on the fuel used and cooling techniques. Looking at the predominant
fuel mix currently used internationally, there is only 80-90 years of nuclear
material left - perhaps worse than peak oil. That's why the new emphasis by
the Chinese and a few other governments on Thorium Energy & Molen-Salt
Technology Inc (iThEMS) is really, really interesting. The US should begin to
invest in this technology too- we invented the concept in teh 1950s and 60s,
but dropped Thorium because it didn't produce any useful Plutonium byproducts
needed for Nuclear Bombs. Here's a good article about the Chinese use of this:
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02/01/china_thorium_bet/>

------
phlux
What I dont understand is the way we build nuclear plants - why are they not
built in very large pits, with huge silos that hold a concrete slurry mix that
can be realeased to flood the pit and encase the whole thing in concrete
should the need arise.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bingham_Canyon_Mine>

Put it in the base of this pit - and create a way to encase it if needed.

